# ISO Kenny Rogers Roaster dry rub recipe



## Chopstix (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the flavor and spices on the Kenny Rogers chicken skin!  But couldn't find even a copycat version of this on the web.  Anyone out there with something close to it?  TIA!


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 25, 2007)

Ive never had Kenny Rogers' but I have used Emeril's Essence which goes well on just about any meat. You can find it on the Food Network sight.


----------

